# 8 Lane T-jet layout



## CA-Catman (Jul 5, 2009)

Well its been awhile but had time to start working on my track again. I changed the layout to this ,as I wanted as much track as I could get on the table. I want to keep it all vintage ,so you can see the 8 steering wheel controllers, I also am going to add 8 thumb controllers and 8 trigger controllers that way there are 3 options. 

You can also see my lift system that raises the table up into the ceiling


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

sweet track! diggin' that lift system. you've got my gears turning. i may have to pick your brain on that lift system.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Great looking track and lift system. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Now that's a man cave. Love the lock and joiner. Great job!
hojoe


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Amazing track. I think its cool with 4 cars flying around, I couldn't imagine 8. And those hills rock.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Very impressive!! I believe that is the first 8 lane L&J track I have ever seen! I've seen diagrams, but never a real track!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## CA-Catman (Jul 5, 2009)

thanks guys As a kid I would look in the layout books and dream
of having a 8 lane. I collected track to add to my first set and kept
storing it in the attic ,and forgot about how much track I had.

After building this track I still have enough to build another as big
just don't have the room. Anyhow I'am pleased with this layout, brings back
alot of memories.

Now I 'am having fun with friends that come by and race on track that is old then them.

Just have to finish installing the other controllers and the landscape
I'll post more pictures when its complete


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

too cool and nice retrieval system. good job man.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

This is awesome :thumbsup:

Great job


----------



## JazzyJerome (Feb 14, 2012)

KooL:thumbsup:


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

CA-Catman said:


> thanks guys As a kid I would look in the layout books and dream
> of having a 8 lane. I collected track to add to my first set and kept
> storing it in the attic ,and forgot about how much track I had.
> 
> ...


WOW what a track.Do you ever set the steering wheel controllers on 7 lanes with 7 cars just fast enough so they dont fall off & control the 8 lane your self an beat them all? Would look sick with all 8 lanes running. I need 15 -12 inch Radius & 30- 15 inch Radius to complete tub track 6 lanes. HELP
THANKS FOR POSTING
SJJ


----------



## CA-Catman (Jul 5, 2009)

*response to private message*

Well gentemen I have been on this site I think for 2 years and enjoy everything when I do come on here, I have posted very little. I have asked a few question with great replies.

I added what I was doing just like everyone else and then I get a private message ask if I had some track I would sell! I do have the track but never thought about selling it. I was offered what I felt was real low compared to what I see at Model motoring ,ebay and other slot car sites. Then this last post shows up which is very rude , so having sad that I will be exiting from this site and continue on with my track , my 8-steering wheel controllers, my 8 thumb controllers, and my 8-trigger controllers , because I was not willing to sell my tons on extra track ( which I don't need to sell) for nothing.

Thank You Hobby talk and I hope you buy all the track you can get for nothing SJJ!!!!


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

No need to leave site.Sorry again if you thought my offer was lite.
As far as post I use to do that as a kid with my two lane.
SORRY SJJ


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

sidejobjon said:


> No need to leave site.Sorry again if you thought my offer was lite.
> As far as post I use to do that as a kid with my two lane.
> SORRY SJJ



Catman, I think I can speak for sjj. He is not the best communicator via a keyboard. :drunk: He was not trying to offend you. 

He was merely throwing a number at you. He was in no way trying to insult you. He was just looking to get a hold of some inexpensive track to complete his track. We are all in the same crappy position with the economy being the way it is. If this was not what you were thinking, then thats cool. Just PM him back and let him know exactly that, "you weren't looking to sell any track But if you do need some of what I have, then I need xxxx dollars for it"

I hope you reconsider hanging with us and just tell him your not interested in selling or tell him what your thinking. We all try and help each other around here. Karma is an amazing thing and it happens to us all. 

So I help anyone I can whenever I can. If I can then great, if not then I will say so.

And your layout is super cool. And the ingenious pulley system is very creative to say the least!! :thumbsup:

Thanks and sorry if this is out of line SJJ and Catman :wave:


----------



## CA-Catman (Jul 5, 2009)

*All is good*

Well it is funny how typing on the key board can piss people off when it was not meant the way it was typed, I told John I think me and him sideswiped each other by mistake.

Having said that myself and John SJJ both whom are old school took care of things ,Thanks to Joe another old schooler.

John got the track he needed I got some cars No money exchanged we helped each other and things are good. This is really how things should be
anyhow.

And I guess Joe will send me and John a bill for he's time ( laughing as I typed that)

So let the racing begin


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

[email protected]!

Would hate to have lost a great thead this early in the development stages. This looks great and hope to see more details CA.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

CA-Catman said:


> Well it is funny how typing on the key board can piss people off when it was not meant the way it was typed, I told John I think me and him sideswiped each other by mistake.
> 
> Having said that myself and John SJJ both whom are old school took care of things ,Thanks to Joe another old schooler.
> 
> ...


All,
I am not the best at expressing on the keys . Yes all better i gave Scott his first trade rating. See:thumbsup: that number one by his name.
Thanks JOE


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm glad everyone worked things out


----------



## CA-Catman (Jul 5, 2009)

well just about done with the landscaping keeping it simple.

and yes that's a guy in an outhouse


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Looks great!!!!

Hope you put some fresh willie rolls in there for him :hat:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

That is way KOOL!!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## 88T-BIRD (Jan 14, 2000)

Nice track! Wow, it's been over 35+ years since I raced on a monster 8 lane HO section track, of course without the special tracks. What a lot of fun it was racing those AFX pan cars!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Smack me in the head with a Fryin' pan...man this is on COOL Old School layout!!

Love the way this thing looks and I know it's got to be a blast to run on!

Bob...Far Out 8 lane layout man...zilla


----------



## slotbubba (Jan 28, 2010)

Man that looks super!

Have you thought about adding any of the cross over sections in the corners? They may have only made them in 9" radius though.


----------



## CA-Catman (Jul 5, 2009)

I have the corner crossovers I thought we would run this layout awhile and then I'll add them later ,just when everyone gets use to this layout , I'll change it. (slightly)


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

that is cool

just very cool


----------



## jmcafx (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi CatMan,
I'm going to build a Tomy 4 lane on 4x12 or 4x16. That lift system is awesome. Just wondering how i can do the same and estimate of the price? Thanks, Jeff


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks great to me! Can't wait for the finished product. rr


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I would like to see and hear more about your lift system.


----------



## CA-Catman (Jul 5, 2009)

Well I bought the electric hoist from 
Harbour freight when its on sale you can buy it for $69.00 The brackets and pulleys I built. The pulleys are for garage doors and the brackets are 1X2 steel tubing that I cut out so the pulley wheels would fit in. Then I welded that to flat steel which is bolted to the ceiling joist. I bought 100 ft of cable
and made a pull bar to attach it to and then the hoist attachs to that.


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

*Need help!*

I, like Jeff, am also going to do a 4'x16' table and want to raise it up in my garage. So any and all details on how you did this would be a great help. I have ZERO knowledge of a pulley system and this is all thats stopping me. Any and all help would be appreciated. Thankyou for your time.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

hartracerman said:


> I, like Jeff, am also going to do a 4'x16' table and want to raise it up in my garage. So any and all details on how you did this would be a great help. I have ZERO knowledge of a pulley system and this is all thats stopping me. Any and all help would be appreciated. Thankyou for your time.


Read this thread for lifting track to ceiling and many other good ideas: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=171878

Bob B.
Clifton Park, NY


----------



## CA-Catman (Jul 5, 2009)

the picture I posted on the first page shows pretty much shows the system I 'am not sure what else to tell you ? I would be happy to answer any of your question


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

*CA Catman*

Thankyou for your response. Adiagram of how the cable is ran, and the size and types of pulleys would heip. I went to that other site that was recomended but I don't think that Racor lift would work for a 4'x16' table. Also the ceiling in the garage is 14' so there is not enough of cable with that. Home made so far is looking the way to go. Any suggestions?


----------



## CA-Catman (Jul 5, 2009)

Ok I will draw up a diagram and post it here with as much information as
I can


----------



## jmcafx (Feb 19, 2009)

I was thinking about harbor freight. Thanks Catman. Will be setting up the 4 x 16 in our basement.


----------



## CA-Catman (Jul 5, 2009)

hey guys I tried uploading some close up pictures of my lift system and a diagram but it says I'am over my limit, so do I have to delete some of the pictures in this post or what???


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

to delete some old photos,
to get under your limit
(just 1 way) I go to my private messages,
Look to the far Left and at bottom of page is 
Miscellaneous below that is Attachments click on that & delete some photo you do not want/need anymore.
1 trick I do is resize image or take photo's in low resolution, but thats another topic.
and I'm sure there are better ways.


----------



## CA-Catman (Jul 5, 2009)

here is some close up pictures of my lift system and a a diagram,
the most important thing is to make sure distance (2) is about 1 ft longer or so then distance (1)


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

*Thanks*

I,ll be trying to figure stuff out ths evening. I hope you don't mind the possibility of more questions.


----------



## CA-Catman (Jul 5, 2009)

Not at all , I 'll try and answer all i can


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Not knowing what you have for raffters, this may give you some help.


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

*Nice drawing*

Are those double pulleys at the right side of the drawing?


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

*oops!*

I see 4 singles


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes 4 singles, center pulleys are side mount. Granger, Lowes, Farm King, MSC, etc, etc. cable size and pullyes depends on weight.


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

Great stuff here thanks HT guys
Clem


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

*advantage*

Is there any advantage between adraw bar or the steel ring as shown in the photo and drawing?


----------



## CA-Catman (Jul 5, 2009)

either way should work fine, in my drawing/pictures I use a bar because my pulleys don't pivot, if you use rings then in the other drawing the pulleys pivot


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

*pivot?*

I don't quite understand the pivot part. I can't tell where they are pivoting. Could you explain more?


----------



## CA-Catman (Jul 5, 2009)

ok, in my pictures I use a 1X2 steel tubing and cut out for the pulleys,, in the other drawing it looks to me that the pulleys pivot in other words they can move side to side, however after looking at it again it looks like the 1 set of pulleys are mounted on a wood block at an angle and then through the last set of pulleys to a ring. either way its going to work. I guess it comes down to your access to equipment like in my case welders, and cutting torchs , or
in the other drawing a saw ,wood, screws and/or nails


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

*Thanks*

Ok now I get it. I have access to both, and am still figuring things out. Right now I'm trying to figure out material for the table and get some weight numbers crunched before I start buying material for the table. I'm looking at different options for saving weight.


----------



## CA-Catman (Jul 5, 2009)

Well I bought some 2 inch thick R-max ridged insulation and then covered it with 1/4 inch plywood, and then put a 2X4 frame all the way around. my table
is 6ftX12ft and its under 100 pounds


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

*Wow!*

That sounds like a great way to do that! Do you think 1'X4" would work just as well?


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Take a look at this and you may see what the drawing was for. Think slot track, just keep weight in mind for pullyes and hoist you can make it as big as you want. It worked for me. I think your rafters will let you know which system is right for you.


----------



## CA-Catman (Jul 5, 2009)

I think it would be better staying with 4ftX8ft sheets of R-max and plywood
so the table stays ridged


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

*weight*

What does your car trailer weigh? I meant the 1"X4" for going around the foam instead of 2"X4"


----------



## CA-Catman (Jul 5, 2009)

how bigs your table going to be ?


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

If your #56 post is for me that's not my trailer. I saw it on you tube looking for a hoist setup for a slot track. My track is 4x8 but the lift can be made to fit any size track.


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

*size*

I'm looking at 16'X4' or 3' possible for reaching purposes. I have a 32'X 32' garage. One stall has a car lift. The second is what I'm looking at for it to store and lower when playing with it. The ceiling height is 14'.


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

You can see the lifted track below, also you will see the old Racor lift that I haven't taken down yet. 

http://s247.photobucket.com/albums/gg142/Ogre_album/Hole in the Wall/


----------



## CA-Catman (Jul 5, 2009)

with a 16 ft table I would use the 2x4's instead as its a long spanned and with 1x4 it might bow


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

*bow*

That's what I was wondering.


----------

